# Cut Out colony temperments



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Last year I did 4 cutouts, this year I've done one. I've noticed that this years, and one of last years, seemed to be more aggressive after I brought them home. One was from last year, and one was from this year. I had debated about re-queening last years hive, but I let the hive and queen overwinter. They came out well, and they seemed to have calmed down a bit from last year. Do you think a cut out can cause a colony to stay extra aggressive until a winter rolls around?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I can't imagine that would be the case. 10 minutes after a full hive inspection the bees act like nothing ever happened.
Could you have a robbing issue or insect infestation? Mine get a littly testy when they have to deal with these issues.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

The more agressive bees i have cutout i combine with a milder hive and remove the cutout queen. I have found after doing this the agressive factor goes away. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've noticed that some colonies from cutouts that have been in a structure for a while have more mites and SHB. I've learned to be careful and only use a small portion of their brood comb to get them started.
Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Last year I did 4 cutouts, this year I've done one. I've noticed that this years, and one of last years, seemed to be more aggressive after I brought them home.
They are mad cause their home was destroyed, could be queenless raising a new queen.

>One was from last year, and one was from this year. I had debated about requeening last years hive, but I let the hive and queen overwinter. They came out well, and they seemed to have calmed down a bit from last year.

Could have requeen-swarmed, could be workers from a different drone. Time of the years, good flow = nicer bees.


>I've noticed that some colonies from cutouts that have been in a structure for a while have more mites and SHB

You would think they have learned to deal with the mites. Some hives have been in the same buildings for years.

The 3 mean hives I have dealt with have absconded, my guess is they don’t want anything to do with people so they leave.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose I just found more defensive bees then. I'd rather have them be gentler, but these guys are strong survivors that I have a hard time finding evidence of mites with. They just get pissy when I start pulling brood frames if the box is full.


----------

